# TiVo Premiere with LIFETIME Service



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Model #TCD746500 with Lifetime Subscription. 75HD Hours of Recording capacity. Works with Digital Cable or OTA (over the air antenna). Owned and in service for just six months...check it out on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Premie...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item3384cd1dd0


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

You might get more for it if you tell if it includes all the original cables/books/remote and such. Also shipping is a little high in most cases. It can be shipped for less as the Premiere is fairly light and smaller than most of the other Tivos. Tell me if you want these remarks removed for any reason.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the tip!


----------

